# 'Conjugation' and 'Declension': same translation?



## eno2

Hi,

As a result of my searches, in Pons and WR, I have to conclude that the Greek word κλίση refers to or is the translation of both conjugation and declension.
In case that is correct, do I have to conclude that Greek does not possess two different words for the conjugation of verbs and the declension of adjectives?

Edit: σύζευξη seems also to be 'conjugation'...(WR)


----------



## Helleno File

It's both. And κλίνω is the verb for conjugate _and_ decline. If you think about it there's no real need for different words as the context will always give the meaning.


----------



## Perseas

Υes. The noun is «κλίση» and the verb is «κλίνω» for both.
BTW, nouns, adjectives, articles & pronouns are called «πτωτικά», because they have «πτώσεις» (“falls”), compared to verbs, which haven’t.

I know σύζευξη as conjunction.


----------



## eno2

Thanks for the confirmation.
 σύζευξη:
You mean  σύζευξη means 'conjunction'? WR doesn't link it to a grammar term σύζευξη.

----



Perseas said:


> «πτώσεις» (“falls”), compared to verbs, which haven’t.


Well, πτώσεις are cases. πτώση: That's in the realm of ...declension.


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> σύζευξη:
> You mean  σύζευξη means 'conjunction'? WR doesn't link it to a grammar term σύζευξη.


Yes, maybe “tie” or “union” are more accurate.
For example:

Ιn «a *and *b*» *there is σύζευξη
Ιn «a *or *b» there is διάζευξη


----------



## eno2

Ah OK, σύζευξη has nothing to do with grammar.


----------



## Armas

Συζυγία is conjugation type. So Conjugation = Κλίση, but 1st conjugation = Α' συζυγία. Correct?


----------



## Perseas

Armas said:


> Συζυγία is conjugation type. So Conjugation = Κλίση, but 1st conjugation = Α' συζυγία. Correct?


Yes, συζυγία is conjugation (or inflection?) type. Also, συζυγίες (conjugations) are categories, which are determined by morphological criteria. For example, to the 1st conjugation belong all verbs that are accented on their penultimate syllable of the present active. Also these verbs end in -ω in the active voice (eg. τρέχω). The verbs that belong to the 1st conjugation are inflected in the same way.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Ah OK, σύζευξη has nothing to do with grammar.


Ah OK, σύζευξη has everything to do with grammar.
(though WR doesn't mention it)


----------



## διαφορετικός

@eno2: "συζυγία" is not "σύζευξη".


----------



## eno2

Thanks.


----------



## Perseas

Perseas said:


> συζυγίες (conjugations) are categories, which are determined by morphological criteria.


So, verbs have "conjugations" --> "συζυγίες" (1st, 2nd conjugation --> 1η, 2η συζυγία), whereas nouns have "declensions" --> "κλίσεις" (1st, 2nd, 3rd declension --> 1η, 2η, 3η κλίση), but -as already said- they are categories, which are determined by morphological criteria.

As already mentioned, we say "κλίνω το ρήμα" & "κλίνω το ουσιαστικό". Also, "η κλίση του ρήματος" & "η κλίση του ουσιαστικού".

I think in English *"inflection" *&* "to inflect"* apply also to both.


----------

